# A Beginner's Guide to OH



## a small kitten (Jul 5, 2013)

This is a beginner's guide to one-handed solving (OH). This video is geared towards people just starting out and people who are curious about OH. Below are a few useful links: 

Turning tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_sHejYBzHU
Exercises: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5O7Ac5dFes
OH OLL: http://www.cubewhiz.com/oholl.php
OH PLL: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9E85BF924D67980C
BOCA database: http://boca.bee.pl/index.php?l=pl

I'll keep adding to this list as I encounter cool alg websites. Feel free to make suggestions.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 5, 2013)

Great video. I am going to check out the links right now.

Edit: the first link does not work
Edit: 2nd video neighter


----------



## makssl6911 (Jul 5, 2013)

1 word: Awesome! I'll get to doing more OH now! Now i just need a 55mm cube :/ Also, i know CFOP, average around 27, but also know ZZ. I'm like 45 with ZZ, but i may switch, so that i'm more comfy in OH. Do you reccomend the switch? Also, you are my favorite kitten 

Also, as Marcel said, could you try to fix the links?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 5, 2013)

Links are now fixed. 

Choosing a method is largely personal preference. I made the decision to switch because I found the LUR move group and the guaranteed top cross really attractive. ZZ can complicate things a little bit if you do big cubes. It's pretty hard to reduce into a ZZ 3x3 solve.


----------



## Masimosir (Jul 6, 2013)

awesome job ! was thinking on learning OH for a while ... thumbs up for your effort haha !


----------



## YddEd (Jul 6, 2013)

I wish my 50mm zhanchi could come in like 1 day so I can reach the UB edge for M slices...


----------



## Eazoon (Jul 6, 2013)

It's difficult to change cubes after using the same one for one-handed for over a year...


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2013)

Really helpful. Just one question: I use CFOP for 2H because I've used it a lot in the past and it's my fastest method by far, and ZZ-d for OH because it's mostly 2-gen and easier for OH. Is this a good idea, or should I change to using the same method for both OH and 2H? Also, I haven't started learning 2GLL yet; I don't want to have to learn both the <R,U> versions for 2H and the <L,U> versions for OH (I use my right hand when solving OH because I'm not using many algorithms for OH at the moment and it's easy to mirror them to <L,U>), so using ZZ-d for 2H probably won't work as well as CFOP would.


----------



## Eazoon (Jul 7, 2013)

TDM said:


> Really helpful. Just one question: I use CFOP for 2H because I've used it a lot in the past and it's my fastest method by far, and ZZ-d for OH because it's mostly 2-gen and easier for OH. Is this a good idea, or should I change to using the same method for both OH and 2H? Also, I haven't started learning 2GLL yet; I don't want to have to learn both the <R,U> versions for 2H and the <L,U> versions for OH (I use my right hand when solving OH because I'm not using many algorithms for OH at the moment and it's easy to mirror them to <L,U>), so using ZZ-d for 2H probably won't work as well as CFOP would.
> 
> Edit: OH PLL link doesn't work.



You can rotate the cube so that your right index finger turns the R face and your pinky/ring finger turns the U face. I find this much easier than learning the mirrors.


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2013)

Eazoon said:


> You can rotate the cube so that your right index finger turns the R face and your pinky/ring finger turns the U face. I find this much easier than learning the mirrors.


True, but I haven't learned the <R,U> 2GLL algs yet, and I wouldn't have to if I used CFOP for 2H and ZZ for OH (which I do at the moment for reasons stated in my above post). So I'll only need 2GLL for OH: I'll probably just use <L,U>.


----------



## Frubix (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm right handed, I solve OH with right, but with left it feels very weird


----------



## YddEd (Jul 7, 2013)

Frubix said:


> I'm right handed, I solve OH with right, but with left it feels very weird


I'm right handed and solve with left  Right feels weird.


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2013)

It'll feel weird when you change which hand you use. I used my left when using CFOP for OH, but when I changed to ZZ I used my right hand (fewer algorithms (only OCLL (7 algs) and EPLL (4 algs)) and all of them were 2-gen, so easy to mirror for my better hand). It was more difficult at first, but it's easier now.


----------



## weirdesky (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a question about hand fatigue.
First, I'd like to say I get horrible hand fatigue (pain, actually), when I do OH. I can rarely get up to 30 solves.
Is this normal? I just have to work day by day, or do I need a smaller cube, do you think?


----------



## Suratha (Jul 23, 2013)

I watched your video recently..Now I want to start OH solving..My main method is CFOP and I also know zz method and like to
use the zz method because of the 3-gen F2L and top cross..but I am not ThaT much familier with the zz method.What can I do??


----------



## YddEd (Jul 23, 2013)

Suratha said:


> I watched your video recently..Now I want to start OH solving..My main method is CFOP and I also know zz method and like to
> *use the zz method because of the 3-gen F2L and top cross..but I am not ThaT much familier with the zz method.What can I do??*


Practise?


----------



## uvafan (Jul 23, 2013)

Suratha said:


> I watched your video recently..Now I want to start OH solving..My main method is CFOP and I also know zz method and like to
> use the zz method because of the 3-gen F2L and top cross..but I am not ThaT much familier with the zz method.What can I do??



Look on his channel, he has a very good tutorial on the ZZ Method.


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jul 25, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I'm right handed and solve with left  Right feels weird.



same here!



weirdesky said:


> I have a question about hand fatigue.
> First, I'd like to say I get horrible hand fatigue (pain, actually), when I do OH. I can rarely get up to 30 solves.
> Is this normal? I just have to work day by day, or do I need a smaller cube, do you think?



you should try pulling and relaxing your fingers before and after each solve.also try squeezing a stressbuster, it helps a lot 
its what i do


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 25, 2013)

How did you set up your 55mm zhanchi? I tried a lot of different tensions and they don't really seem to work.

I tried maximum corner cutting but it made the cube super slow and my times went down 7 sec (which is why I got such a fail average at Tree Town) Right now it's on super loose tensions. When I tried to do some T perms with 2H it exploded but it never pops during OH. It just locks up a lot.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 25, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> How did you set up your 55mm zhanchi? I tried a lot of different tensions and they don't really seem to work.
> 
> I tried maximum corner cutting but it made the cube super slow and my times went down 7 sec (which is why I got such a fail average at Tree Town) Right now it's on super loose tensions. When I tried to do some T perms with 2H it exploded but it never pops during OH. It just locks up a lot.



For me, I just got used to the tensions that my cube was on, not vice versa .-.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 27, 2013)

Forgive me if I post this question in the wrong topic. But since I really want to get into OH but I do not want to learn all OLL and PLL again, I would love to have the best algorithms (left hand) for 4 look last layer. Does anyone know a link to this?


----------



## etshy (Jul 27, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Forgive me if I post this question in the wrong topic. But since I really want to get into OH but I do not want to learn all OLL and PLL again, I would love to have the best algorithms (left hand) for 4 look last layer. Does anyone know a link to this?



you can check Antoine's OH Page , I know he has a 2 look OH OLL algs


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 27, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Forgive me if I post this question in the wrong topic. But since I really want to get into OH but I do not want to learn all OLL and PLL again, I would love to have the best algorithms (left hand) for 4 look last layer. Does anyone know a link to this?



OLL

1st look

two edges oriented
adjacent: F U R U' R' F' / r U R' U R U2 r'
opposite: F R U R' U' F'

dot case: r U R' U R U2 r2 U' R U' R' U2 r

2nd look

Sune: R U R' U R U2 R' / y' R' U2 R U R' U R 
Antisune: R U2 R' U' R U' R' / y' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
H: double sune or double antisune, whichever suits you, I use R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
Pi: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
T: r U R' U' r' x U R U' x'
L: x U R' U' r U R U' r'
U: Sune, then antisune

PLL

1st look

Headlights on front: R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L
Opposite swap: I use Y Perm: R2 U' R' U R U' y' x' L' * U' R U' R' U' L U
*
2nd look:

Ua: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
Ub: z U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2​H: R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2
Z: R U R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U R' U R

These are what I use, too lazy to find a link


----------



## YddEd (Jul 27, 2013)

Are there good CMLL algorithms for OH?


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 27, 2013)

etshy said:


> you can check Antoine's OH Page , I know he has a 2 look OH OLL algs





kunparekh18 said:


> OLL
> 
> 1st look
> 
> ...



Thank you guys both! Next competition I will do OH!!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 27, 2013)

TheCubeMaster said:


> use ZZ for OH and fridrich for 2H.



Using different methods for OH and 2H is a very very very very very bad idea imo


----------



## YddEd (Jul 27, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Using different methods for OH and 2H is a very very very very very bad idea imo


I heard Chris Wall uses ZZ for OH and CFOP for 2H. I don't see any problems. I use Roux for 2H and used to use CFOP for OH until I used Roux for OH.


----------



## GaDiBo (Jul 28, 2013)

My hand is too small 
I can do U move with a ton of effort but I can not do R move 
What I should do? I have a 57 mm Zhanchi but I don not have enough money to buy another cube


----------



## YddEd (Jul 28, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> My hand is too small
> I can do U move with a ton of effort but I can not do R move
> What I should do? I have a 57 mm Zhanchi but I don not have enough money to buy another cube


Not even $8? I got a 50mm Zhanchi from fasttech for $8.02 and it's amazing.


----------



## GaDiBo (Jul 29, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Not even $8? I got a 50mm Zhanchi from fasttech for $8.02 and it's amazing.



How I should do if I order a product in internet? I just 17 years old and not have visa or bank card, what I should do?


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> How I should do if I order a product in internet? I just 17 years old and not have visa or bank card, what I should do?



Then you can't. Or ask your parents to


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 27, 2014)

GaDiBo said:


> How I should do if I order a product in internet? I just 17 years old and not have visa or bank card, what I should do?


Yup, ask your parents or get someone to buy it for you


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 27, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Yup, ask your parents or get someone to buy it for you



Parents... Always a tricky method of paying for cubes


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Parents... Always a tricky method of paying for cubes


Haha, you don't say


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 27, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Haha, you don't say



Also... Why the 1 year bump?


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Also... Why the 1 year bump?


Sorry, I misread the date


----------



## michaelcmelton (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm looking for a good OH starter cube. There are many options out on the market, and I am currently using my 57 mm AoLong V2 for 2H. Any suggestions?


----------



## Berd (Jan 21, 2015)

michaelcmelton said:


> I'm looking for a good OH starter cube. There are many options out on the market, and I am currently using my 57 mm AoLong V2 for 2H. Any suggestions?


I love the 50mm Zhanchi.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 21, 2015)

michaelcmelton said:


> I'm looking for a good OH starter cube. There are many options out on the market, and I am currently using my 57 mm AoLong V2 for 2H. Any suggestions?



I like the 54.5mm Weilong V2. I have a 55mm Zhanchi and it is ok.

Someone should buy this for finger strength and grip training lmao.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 21, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I like the 54.5mm Weilong V2
> Someone should buy this for finger strength and grip training lmao.



Or this...

I'd rather give up cubing tbh


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 21, 2015)

michaelcmelton said:


> I'm looking for a good OH starter cube. There are many options out on the market, and I am currently using my 57 mm AoLong V2 for 2H. Any suggestions?



You could just stick with your 2H cube for your OH cube. It shouldn't be so bad.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 21, 2015)

Only buy a OH cube if completely necessary, if you can do moves such as U or R' without a struggle, you don't need it, and vice versa
also U' L if you solve righty ;F


----------

